# '67 GTO body repairs?



## Yardbuck (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a 1967 gto that needs soe body work (a fender here a quater panal there.) Now I found a 67 tempest in good condition and want to usse it as a parts car. My question, is there any differances between the Tempest and the GTO other then the grill and tail light panal. Are the body lenghths and widths the same? are the curves and body lines the same? I'm trying to do this with as little fabrication as possible. Oh and the hood, is it the same basic shape. I might want to use the hood off the Tempest for the GTO, I'm toying with the idea of putting a a blower motor in the GTO and don't want to cut up the original hood cause it is in good shape, and I don't like doing anything to my classics that I can't reverse back to stock down the line. Any information would help greatlly, thanks

Aaron


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum, check out *Gerald's GTO Restoration Site*, he is restoring a 67 using tempest parts. Good luck.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The Tempest hood is the same size but does not have the hood scoop.


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

All body panels are interchangeable. The GTO is a Tempest/LeMans body with minor trim changes only.


----------

